# Some help pl - single-storey compound villas Jumeirah or Umm Suqeim



## sadubai (Sep 21, 2011)

We're moving to Dubai year-end and after a brief trip last month we have decided a compound villa in Jumeirah or Umm Suqeim with some facilities for our toddler will work best for us. We'd like 4 or 5 bedrooms. Now for the challenge - ideally we'd like all on one floor as my DH's husband who stays often is not good with stairs. I understand Sheikh Ahmed villas have some single floor. Can anyone reco any other compounds we can focus on? Thanks in advance - I really appreciate the fact that I can post on this forum!


----------



## dwies (Nov 1, 2011)

*Moving To Dubai*

Good After Noon

My name is and i would be more than happy to assist you in your move. I have some questions for you: 

1. What is your budget?

2. Would you want to live near your work?

3. How many bedrooms/bathrooms would you require?

4. Would you require a villa or an appartment

5. Do you have any children or pets

If i can assist you please contact me.


Thank you






sadubai said:


> We're moving to Dubai year-end and after a brief trip last month we have decided a compound villa in Jumeirah or Umm Suqeim with some facilities for our toddler will work best for us. We'd like 4 or 5 bedrooms. Now for the challenge - ideally we'd like all on one floor as my DH's husband who stays often is not good with stairs. I understand Sheikh Ahmed villas have some single floor. Can anyone reco any other compounds we can focus on? Thanks in advance - I really appreciate the fact that I can post on this forum!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Why a compound villa? There are plenty of independent villas in these areas


----------



## sadubai (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks Elphaba for your reply. Compound villa because I'd like access to some facilities eg a pool, maybe tennis without having to maintain them. I'm also hopeful there will be other kids in the compound.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sadubai said:


> Thanks Elphaba for your reply. Compound villa because I'd like access to some facilities eg a pool, maybe tennis without having to maintain them. I'm also hopeful there will be other kids in the compound.


That makes perfect sense 

I only mentioned it as many people are under the impression that compound villas are the only option.


----------



## sadubai (Sep 21, 2011)

Any suggestions on compounds for me Elphaba?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sadubai said:


> Any suggestions on compounds for me Elphaba?


No idea. I only looked at independent villas when I moved to Umm Sequim a few years ago.  Best to ask the agents who post on here to contact you.


----------

